# Einstieg



## Kababär (15. Jun 2011)

Weiß aber wo ich hinwill.
Ich bin in der 11. Klasse auf einem Gymnasium und habe auch Informatik in der Schule. Nach der Schule will ich nach Kaiserslautern auf die IT-Universität gehen und dann will ich Softwareentwickler werden.
Weil ich schnelles Uni-Lernen bestimmt nicht hinkriege, will ich jetzt schon anfangen zu büffeln und einfach alles wissen. Ganze Fachbegriffe wissen, was geschieht im Computer etc?
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wo ich anfangen soll. Das ist so ungefähr so :
Man fliegt mit einem Helikopter über einen Ozean und man muss eine Stelle finden, wo man landen soll, weiß aber nicht wo die Stelle ist. Versteht ihr? 
Bücher sind eine gute Wahl, ohne Frage. Aber ich habe kein Geld.. echt nicht.
Viele werden sagen "Ein Buch kostet nicht viel. 50 Euro und dann kannst du immer nachlesen."
Klar. Für mich sind 50 Euro eine Menge und sparen wirkt da sicher nicht,
da ich auch noch andere Sachen wie Kleider, Pflegemittel etc benötige. Jedenfalls egal.
Ich wills lernen, ich wills verstehen, ich wills können!
Genau diese 3 Punkte sollen erreicht werden!
Achso ja, später dann natürlich Geld verdienen und Spaß bei der Sache haben !


----------



## njans (15. Jun 2011)

Also dir jetzt tausendfach Literatur vorzuschlagen ist durchaus möglich, sicherlich gibt es im Forum hier noch so einige, die hier im thread dir einige gute Quellen geben können.
Java spezifisch zum Anfangen kann ich dir das als Lektüre empfehlen: 
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel 
Da werden auch am Anfang ein bisschen die Grundlagen angesprochen, sollte lesenswert sein


----------



## Dekker (15. Jun 2011)

Was möchtest du genau machen? Willst du dir Grundlagen zum Programmieren aneignen, oder möchtest du allgemein dich aufs Informatikstudium vorbereiten?


----------



## Kababär (15. Jun 2011)

Ich gehe mal von Folgendem aus :
Nachdem ich das Buch gelesen habe, bin ich zwar in der Lage, ein primitives Programm zu schreiben, habe aber von der allgemeinen Informatik immer noch keinen Schimmer.
Könnte mir gerade mal einer helfen?
Hier ist die Homepage von der Uni in Kaiserslautern. Wo ist genau das, was ich mal machen will? Ich blick da aufgrund des Bachelors und Masters nicht durch.
Bitte habt Geduld mit mir.

edit : Ich würde mich gerne auf das Studium vorbereiten, weil ich denke, dass ich nicht mithalten kann, wenn alles prompt auf einmal kommt. Nebenbei möchte ich mich aber auch natürlich gerne mit dem Programmieren beschäftigen, weil man das ja als Anwendungsentwickler braucht. 
Ich will später Anwendungsentwickler werden. Oder Softwareentwickler.


----------



## Marco13 (15. Jun 2011)

Wie schon in anderen Threads ausführlich diskutiert wurde, hat ein Informatikstudium (zumindest bei oberflächlicher Betrachtung) nicht unbedingt viel mit "Programmieren" oder "Softwareentwicklung" zu tun. Vor allem das, was dafür sorgt, dass von 100 Leuten, die sich einschreiben, nach 2 Jahren nur noch 30 da sind ist mit Sicherheit NICHT das Programmieren. Wodurch die meisten rausgekickt werden ist Mathe - und zwar zum großen Teil schon das, was man in der 11-13 Klasse gelernt hat oder haben sollte (aber natürlich auch etliches darüber hinaus). 
Für Organisatorisches... (DA hab' ICH mich immer mitschleifen lassen  ) ... kann vielleicht jemand was genaueres sagen, bei dem das ganze noch nicht so lange her is (und vielleicht schon im Bachelor/Master-System stattfand).


----------



## Marcinek (15. Jun 2011)

Bist du dir sicher, dass Uni das korrekte für dich ist?

Diese Frage wirft sich direkt aus deiner Selbstdarstellung hier im Forum auf. Ich denke eine Ausbildung wäre da zunächst besser um mal etwas Koordination und strukturiertes Arbeiten zu ermöglichen.

Es gibt so viele Tutorials auf der Welt in Bild Ton und Schrift. Wenn man es nicht schafft sich auf einen zu konzentrieren um die notwendigen Informationen zu erlangen, dann ist denke ich ein Arbeitsfeld, dass unbedingt strukturiertes Arbeiten vorraussetzt, nicht zu empehlen.

Fang erstmal überhaupt an etwas code hinzuschreiben. Hello World oder sowas. Dann Dateien lesen und schreiben und in Objekten abzubilden...

Dann kannst du dir immernoch ein Buch kaufen. zudem, dass was ich dir genannt habe nur 20 € kostet.

--

Für Informationen zum Studium. Man macht 6 Semster Bachelor (=1 Studiengang) und dann den zweiten 4 Semster Master (das ist der Normalfall, dann gibt es noch ein paar abweichungen, je nach Uni)

An jeder Uni gibt es sehr kompetente Studienberatungen, die dir alles erklären.

--

Ich kann meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen. Natürlich lernt man an der Uni auch programmieren. Das sind aber 2 Semster. Danach wird es schon sehr theoretisch. Wie lange braucht mein Programm, wenn ich n Elemente habe, die ich verarbeiten will?

Endet mein Programm?

Kann mein Programm das Problem in endlicher Zeit lösen?

Erkennt mein Programm eine Sprache, wenn es sie sieht?


----------



## Dekker (15. Jun 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Wodurch die meisten rausgekickt werden ist Mathe - und zwar zum großen Teil schon das, was man in der 11-13 Klasse gelernt hat oder haben sollte (aber natürlich auch etliches darüber hinaus).
> Für Organisatorisches... (DA hab' ICH mich immer mitschleifen lassen  ) ... kann vielleicht jemand was genaueres sagen, bei dem das ganze noch nicht so lange her is (und vielleicht schon im Bachelor/Master-System stattfand).



Ne, der Oberstufenkram ist nicht so das Problem. Das Problem ist einfach das extrem viele Beweisen. Übungen und Klausurstoff gehen oftmals getrennte wege. Wer die Übungen hinkriegt und kann, besteht noch nicht garantiert die Klausur.
Oftmals wurde zumindest bei uns Mathe als Siebklausur genommen (und glaub mir, wir haben etliche Siebfächer gehabt, die nichts mit Mathe zu tun hatten). D.h. es wurden etliche Beweise während der Klausur gefragt. Und beim Beweisen kommts nunmal nicht nur aufs Wissen sondern auch auf die kreativität und den richtigen Gedanken an. Wenn dir in der Kurzen Zeit keine Beweisidee kommt, dann hast du halt pech gehabt.

Zur Organisation:
Zu Beginn steht immer ein Bsc. vor dem Master. In welche Fächer für dich interessant sind, musst du selbst aussuchen. Alle Unis haben zu diesen Zwecken auf ihren Seiten Informationsmaterial. Man kann allerdings nicht Uni mit Uni vergleichen. Es gibt Universitäten die bei der Fächerwahl strenger vorgehen und viele Auflagen während des Studiums bezüglich der Hörbarkeit von Fächern haben, dann gibt es wieder welche die alles sehr lax lassen (Hörbarkeit im Sinne von, wenn du Fach X nicht bestanden hast, darfst du Fach Y nicht hören / schreiben) etc.

Edit:


> An jeder Uni gibt es sehr kompetente Studienberatungen, die dir alles erklären.



Da möchte ich glatt Widersprechen. Ich hatte in meinem Studium zwei mal eine wichtige Beratung gebraucht und bin zwei mal richtig auf die Nase gefallen und musste mich auf heftige Streitgespräche mit dem Dekan einlassen. Man sollte sich an mehreren Stellen in der selben Uni erkundigen. Das ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## njans (15. Jun 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen. Natürlich lernt man an der Uni auch programmieren. Das sind aber 2 Semster. Danach wird es schon sehr theoretisch. Wie lange braucht mein Programm, wenn ich n Elemente habe, die ich verarbeiten will?



Das hängt aber auch massiv von der Uni und den gewählten Modulen ab  
Zum Bleistift hatte ich im letzten Semester keine einzige Übung, die Programmieren erforderte.
Allerdings in den ersten 3 Semestern des BsCs musste ich immer in mindestens einem Fach programmieren. In meiner Uni ist das so vorgesehen um sich mit dem allgemeinen Prinzip des Programmierens vertraut zu machen.
Von 2 weiteren Unis kann ich ähnliches berichten.


----------



## tsitra (15. Jun 2011)

Hi Kababär,

Du solltest vielleicht bei dem anfangen was Du(!) bereits von Informatik weißt bzw. bei dem
was Du Dir(!) unter Informatik vorstellst.
Ja, dafür solltest Du Dir erst einmal mindestens ein bis zwei Stunden ( ungestört und ohne
Hilfsmittel außer Deinen Verstand) Zeit nehmen und das
irgendwo notieren. Wie wär es mit einem mindmap ?
Ich denke, es ist wichtig, damit Du Deine Gedanken strukturierst bzw. ordnest.
Dann kannst Du vielleicht konkretere Fragen formulieren.

Informatik ist eigentlich ein sehr weites Feld
und es ist bestimmt sehr nützlich sich darüber erst mal in strukturierter Weise klar zu werden.

Wenn Du gerne Logik-Rätsel löst und das vergleichsweise gut kannst oder auch Mathematik, 
dann könnte Softwareentwicklung zu Dir passen.
Ich denke schon, dass gute Kreativität, Problemlösungsvermögen abstraktes Denken,
gutes Konzentrationsvermögen und natürlich Zähigkeit Voraussetzungen sind um erfolgreich Computerprogramme
zu entwickeln.

Oder Du lernst ein komplexes Softwaresytem (cirka: Anwendungsprogramm) kennen und berherrschen.
Oder Du testest ein komplexes Softwaresytem auf seine Korrektheit.

Übrigens ist Anwendungsentwickler das gleiche wie Softwareentwicler.

Gute Bücher zum Thema Informatik und/oder Programmieren gibt es auch in einer
Bibliothek, so dass Du dafür fast kein Geld benötigst.

Gruß
tsitra


----------



## Vegaaaa (15. Jun 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Vor allem das, was dafür sorgt, dass von 100 Leuten, die sich einschreiben, nach 2 Jahren nur noch 30 da sind ist mit Sicherheit NICHT das Programmieren. Wodurch die meisten rausgekickt werden ist Mathe - und zwar zum großen Teil schon das, was man in der 11-13 Klasse gelernt hat oder haben sollte (aber natürlich auch etliches darüber hinaus).



Nun ja, ich studiere nun Informatik Bachelor im 2. Semester an der RWTH und die Aussage finde ich insgesamt doch nicht so ganz zutreffend. Schon im Mathevorkurs wurde uns gesagt, dass wir uns von der Mathematik aus der Schule distanzieren müssen, denn die Hochschulmathematik sei ganz anders. Und das stimmt so auch.
Klar, man behandelt viele Themen, die bereits zur Schulzeit angeschnitten und/oder durchgekaut wurden, aber eben auf einem ganz anderen Level. Da geht es ja nicht mehr darum, zu wissen, wie man integriert und substituiert, etc. sondern eben solche Gültigkeiten zu beweisen, zu widerlegen, usw. DAS ist das eigentlich Schwierige und ich kann getrost sagen, dass wir all das nicht zur Schulzeit gelernt haben. Eben weil es ein großer Unterschied ist zu wissen, wie man integriert, und eben dieses Wissen auf Hochschulebene anzuwenden. Das sind tatsächlich zwei Paar Schuhe.
   Ich selber kenne Leute, die im Mathe-LK damals immer im guten 2er - 3er Bereich lagen und mit der Mathematik, wie wir sie durchnehmen, richtige Schwierigkeiten haben. Andere, so wie ich, hatten in der Schule nur einen Mathe-GK, in dem ich mich im 3er bis 4er Bereich bewegte (zugegeben war ich nicht gerade der fleißigste Schüler  ), doch komme ich mit der Hochschulmathematik ganz gut zurecht.

Es sind aber in der Tat eher diese Dinge, die das Informatikstudium so erheblich erschweren. Und Kenntnisse in der Programmierung sind im Studium zwar essentiell, aber da hast du definitiv auch genug Zeit, dir das beizubringen, zumal es ja auch selber als Fach durchgenommen wird, gleich im 1. Semester bei Start im Wintersemester. Vor Beginn des Studiums war ich auch nicht großartig bewandert in der Programmierung, kannte mich ein wenig mit java und C aus, das war es aber auch schon. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mir allerdings genug Wissen angeeignet, dass man die Lücken, die ich zu Anfang des Studiums gegenüber anderen hatte, deutlich verringert habe.

Ich kann dir also am ehesten raten, dich insbesondere über den Matheanteil, der im Studium verlangt wird, zu informieren und dich dafür ein wenig vorzubereiten, ggf. mit einem Mathevorkurs, sofern das die Uni anbietet und, was in meinen Augen das Wichtigste ist, musst du dir bewusst sein, dass du dir sehr vieles selber aneignen müssen wirst. Ich denke nämlich, dass gerade das der eigentliche Grund ist, weshalb viele im Studium scheitern. Der Matheanteil ist zwar nicht leicht, aber machbar. Man muss nur selber viel dafür tun. Dann klappt das auch mit dem Studium


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jun 2011)

Hmja.... vorneweg sollte man noch erwähnen, dass es natürlich viele Unterschiede gibt. Angefangen von dem zwischen einem Uni-Diplomstudiengang von vor 10 Jahren (wo sich hier ~800 Erstsemestler eingeschrieben hatten), und einem FH-Bachelor von heute, über die Unterschiede zwischen den Unis und deren Schwerpunkten, bis zu den Profs, die (wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung (nämlich Wiederholung des ersten Semesters) leider weiß) schon bei den vermeintlich "einheitlichen Standardvorlesungen" wie "Lineare Algebra I" SO dramatisch unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen haben können, dass abgesehen vom Titel zwischen zwei solchen Vorlesungszyklen nicht viele Gemeinsamkeiten existieren müssen. (Also @TO: Nicht zu sehr von solchen Posts wie meinen abschrecken lassen   ). Auch in bezug auf den Punkt den du eigentlich angesprochen hast, kann es einen Unterschied geben, zwischen "Studiums-Mathe" und "Schul-Mathe" - aber ich hatte in der 11. auch einen Mathelehrer, der (und das ist nicht so dahingesagt, sondern war eben wirklich so) eine _Vorlesung_ gehalten hat (richtig mit Tafel-Abzieher und allem... vollschreiben...wischen...vollschreiben...wischen...für die, die das durchgestanden haben, war das die optimiale Vorbereitung auf's Studium). Meine Aussage zu dem _...was man in der 11-13 Klasse gelernt hat oder haben sollte...._ bezog sich aber nicht zuletzt darauf, dass viele eben daran gescheitert sind, und gar nicht an die "höhere Uni-Mathe" zu denken brauchten. (Und noch nebenbei: Das ist nicht notwendigerweise ausschließlich deren eigene Schuld... aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen).


----------



## Asgar13 (16. Jun 2011)

Ich gehe mal von einen "guten TO" aus, der Mathe kann, sich seinen Beruf genau überlegt hat usw.

Als erstes würde ich mit der *Hardware (Grundgerüst)* anfangen, also welche Komponenten gibt es, welche Schnittstelle haben diese, wo sind diese platziert und was machen/tun diese.

2tens wie wird aus dem* Strom/kein Strom mehrere Zeichen*.

3tens wie arbeitet ein *OS*.

Dann wäre ein *Bootvorgang* zu beschäftigen interressant.

Dürfte für das Grundverständnis reichen, dann kann man Programmieren usw.


----------



## Vegaaaa (16. Jun 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Hmja.... vorneweg sollte man noch erwähnen, dass es natürlich viele Unterschiede gibt. Angefangen von dem zwischen einem Uni-Diplomstudiengang von vor 10 Jahren (wo sich hier ~800 Erstsemestler eingeschrieben hatten), und einem FH-Bachelor von heute, über die Unterschiede zwischen den Unis und deren Schwerpunkten, bis zu den Profs, die (wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung (nämlich Wiederholung des ersten Semesters) leider weiß) schon bei den vermeintlich "einheitlichen Standardvorlesungen" wie "Lineare Algebra I" SO dramatisch unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen haben können, dass abgesehen vom Titel zwischen zwei solchen Vorlesungszyklen nicht viele Gemeinsamkeiten existieren müssen. (Also @TO: Nicht zu sehr von solchen Posts wie meinen abschrecken lassen   ). Auch in bezug auf den Punkt den du eigentlich angesprochen hast, kann es einen Unterschied geben, zwischen "Studiums-Mathe" und "Schul-Mathe" - aber ich hatte in der 11. auch einen Mathelehrer, der (und das ist nicht so dahingesagt, sondern war eben wirklich so) eine _Vorlesung_ gehalten hat (richtig mit Tafel-Abzieher und allem... vollschreiben...wischen...vollschreiben...wischen...für die, die das durchgestanden haben, war das die optimiale Vorbereitung auf's Studium). Meine Aussage zu dem _...was man in der 11-13 Klasse gelernt hat oder haben sollte...._ bezog sich aber nicht zuletzt darauf, dass viele eben daran gescheitert sind, und gar nicht an die "höhere Uni-Mathe" zu denken brauchten. (Und noch nebenbei: Das ist nicht notwendigerweise ausschließlich deren eigene Schuld... aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen).



Okay, so klingt das schon ein wenig anders :bae: Und es ist auch logisch, dass es da deutlich Unterschiede zu den früheren Studiengängen und den heutigen geben wird. Ich kann auch nur von dem Standpunkt aus sprechen, wie es ist, an einer sogenannten Elite-Uni zu Zeiten des Bachelors zum Informatiker gedrillt zu werden (denn letzten Endes wird man das, zumindest in den 1. paar Semestern wirklich  ) und da würde ich definitiv nicht sagen, dass wir uns das Wissen, dass wir nun benötigen, in der Oberstufe wirklich hätten aneignen können (vom grundlegenden Basiswissen und von Mathelehrern wie du ihn hattest mal abgesehen  ). Allerdings werden definitiv die Leute, die schon zu Schulzeiten Probleme mit eben diesem Basiswissen gehabt haben, die Hauptschuldigen an der Abbruchquote von 60% aufwärts sein. :roll:


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jun 2011)

Das klingt jetzt aber auch anders als deine Aussagen zu den Mathe GK- und LKlern  Aber vielleicht ist das nur ein Detail, es ist eben so, dass pauschale Aussagen IMMER falsch sind, und es stark auf den Einzelfall ankommt (und das schließt ein, dass es zu einem nicht nächer spezifizierten Grad auch vom Einzelnen selbst abhängen kann).


----------



## Landei (16. Jun 2011)

Ist "Pauschale Aussagen sind immer falsch" eine pauschale Aussage?


----------



## thinkPink (16. Jun 2011)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Weiß aber wo ich hinwill.
> Ich bin in der 11. Klasse auf einem Gymnasium und habe auch Informatik in der Schule. Nach der Schule will ich nach Kaiserslautern auf die IT-Universität gehen und dann will ich Softwareentwickler werden.
> Weil ich schnelles Uni-Lernen bestimmt nicht hinkriege, will ich jetzt schon anfangen zu büffeln und einfach alles wissen. Ganze Fachbegriffe wissen, was geschieht im Computer etc?
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wo ich anfangen soll. Das ist so ungefähr so :
> ...



Hallo, 
du erinnerst mich ein wenig an mich selbst  Ich kann dir nur einen Rat geben: Lass dir Zeit, was deine beruflichen Wünsche angeht, denn die hast du (noch). Du kannst ja mal im Internet nach den verschiedenen Studiengängen suchen und dich an einer Uni beraten lassen. Ich habe festgestellt, dass ein Studium oftmals ganz anders ist, als man sich das vorher so vorgestellt hat. Nicht an mir selbst, aber an einigen Bekannten. 
Vor zwei oder drei Jahren lag die Abbrecherquote für Informatik bei 60%. Welche Studiengänge da mit eingeschlossen waren, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Mich hat das jedenfalls abgeschreckt. 
Was genau willst du denn tun? Einfach "nur" programmieren?

Was das Lernen angeht: Was du in Büchern liest, vergisst du. Vor allem wenn man nichts davon versteht. Man lernt besser, wenn man etwas tut. 
Welche Programmiersprache behandelt ihr in eurem Unterricht? Da bekommst du ja schon die ersten Hilfestellungen, wenn du einen guten Lehrer hast. 
Wenn du wissen willst, wie ein PC funktioniert, suchst du dir einen groben Aufbau im Internet aus. 
Kannst du alle Teile benennen? Weiß du was sie tun? Weißt du, wie sie tun was sie tun?^^ 
Wenn nein, meldest dich noch mal 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jun 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Ist "Pauschale Aussagen sind immer falsch" eine pauschale Aussage?



Sicher  Ich mag Aussagen wie diese hier, weil sie sich auf sich selbst beziehen


----------



## Landei (16. Jun 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du erst einmal "mit Stützrädern" loslegen, also in einer Umgebung, die extra für's Lernen gedacht ist. Für Java gibt es BlueJ (bei dem ich allerdings skeptisch bin). In Scala habe ich Positives über Kojo gehört. Für 3D mit Java gibt es Alice.

Ich habe mich hier schon mehrfach über geeignete "Einsteigersprachen" geäußert, deshalb in aller Kürze: Java ist meiner Meinung  nach nicht die ideale Einsteigersprache, als die sie von vielen "Leerkörpern" gesehen wird. Auch meine persönlichen Lieblingssprachen Scala und Haskell halte ich nicht unbedingt für geeignet. Die besten Sprach-Kandidaten, die auf der JVM laufen (also zu Java-Bytecode compilieren) sind Fantom und Gosu, die aber leider beide nicht besonders verbreitet sind.

Wenn du dich in Richtung System- oder 3D-Spiele-Programmierung (wo immer noch C++ dominiert) entwickeln möchtest, wäre D eine gute Alternative. In einigen Aspekten ist C# Java überlegen, wenn einen die Microsoft-Abhängigkeit nicht stört.

Auch auf der .NET-Plattform angesiedelt ist F#, was wohl die derzeit beste Einsteigersprache zur funktionalen Programmierung sein dürfte - außer für Leute mit Klammer-Fetisch, die natürlich auf Clojure abfahren. Für "Schrägdenker" gibt es noch Prolog (deskriptive oder "logische" Programmierung, habe ich jedenfalls gern gemacht) sowie Factor und Cat (stackbasierte Programmierung).

Dynamische Sprachen wie Ruby, Python oder PHP würde ich nicht empfehlen, denn man bekommt zwar schnell etwas zusammengewurstelt, aber ohne Erfahrung und Disziplin wird man beim ersten etwas größeren Projekt auf die Nase fallen, eben weil die Sprachen so "dynamisch" sind und zuviel "durchgehen" lassen.

Alle vorgeschlagenen Sprachen sind auf ihrem Gebiet modern, mit kleinem Sprachumfang und auch (mehr oder weniger) sauber designed.


----------



## Vegaaaa (17. Jun 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Das klingt jetzt aber auch anders als deine Aussagen zu den Mathe GK- und LKlern  Aber vielleicht ist das nur ein Detail, es ist eben so, dass pauschale Aussagen IMMER falsch sind, und es stark auf den Einzelfall ankommt (und das schließt ein, dass es zu einem nicht nächer spezifizierten Grad auch vom Einzelnen selbst abhängen kann).



Recht hast du  Belassen wir es also einfach dabei, dass Mathe der Übeltäter im Infostudium ist :toll:

Zu den Anfängersprachen kann ich leider nicht viel zu sagen... ich finde, Java ist zum Einstieg insofern ganz gut geeignet, weil man sehr weit weg vom Speicher programmiert. Man muss sich also (nicht wie in C z.B.) Gedanken darüber machen, was bei diesem und jenem im Speicher passieren wird (bei der Programmierung von Mikrocontrollern ist das ja mMn eine der Hauptschwierigkeiten mit Bitshifting etc (auch wenn selbstverständlich C nicht nur zur Programmierung von µC benutzt wird)), man muss sich nicht um so Dinge wie Garbage Collection kümmern, das Programmieren an sich wird einem also schon recht einfach gemacht. Das hat dann wiederum Vor- und Nachteile. 
   Ich selber hab mich z.B. immer recht schwer mit Java getan, aus eben dem Grund. "Ich kann das einfach so machen, Funktionen erben lassen, Konstruktoren verwenden", ist ja immer schön und gut, aber mich hat es immer sehr interessiert, was beim Programmieren eigentlich im Speicher geschieht. Und dafür ist halt Java doch eher ungeeignet.

Ist also, wie ich finde, echt Geschmackssache. C war zwar insgesamt schwerer zu lernen, ich tat mich aber doch einfacher damit, weil ich einfach dem Speicher, also dem, was nun wirklich im Speicher passiert, wenn ich mein Programm so und so schreibe, passiert, sehr viel näher bin als in Java.

@TO Ich kann dir nur raten, dir mal wirklich ein gutes Buch über Java zu kaufen und Programmierung mit Hilfe des Buches zu lernen. 
Aber das wurde dir hier ja schon geraten


----------



## Landei (17. Jun 2011)

Eine Einsteigersprache muss:
1. einen möglichst kleinen Sprachumfang haben
2. in sich konsistent sein ("Orthogonalität")
3. das zugrundeliegende Paradigma sauber umsetzen
4. eine einfache Syntax besitzen
5. auf der Höhe der Zeit sein

Bei C trifft nichts außer vielleicht 1 zu. Java ist insgesamt besser, hat aber Probleme mit 3. (z.B. passen static oder primitive Datentypen nicht zur OO). Die Syntax ist zwar nicht kompliziert, aber langatmig, und "modern" kann man Java nur noch mit Einschränkungen nennen.


----------



## Fu3L (17. Jun 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> 1. einen möglichst kleinen Sprachumfang haben
> 2. in sich konsistent sein ("Orthogonalität")
> 3. das zugrundeliegende Paradigma sauber umsetzen
> 4. eine einfache Syntax besitzen
> 5. auf der Höhe der Zeit sein



Nicht ganz so griffig wie bei dir, aber ergänzenswert aus meiner Sicht: Das möglichst einfache hinzufügen externer Bibliotheken. So wie ich das hier im Forum gelesen habe, scheint das vielen den Spaß an C++ zu rauben^^ (Gut, vllt sind hier im Forum auch nicht die wirklich begeisterten C++-Fans, die damit vllt keine Probleme haben^^).
In Java kopiere ich das jar an die richtige Stelle bzw. füge es in Eclipse dem Projekt hinzu und es läuft^^


----------



## slawaweis (17. Jun 2011)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Weiß aber wo ich hinwill.
> Bücher sind eine gute Wahl, ohne Frage. Aber ich habe kein Geld.. echt nicht.
> Viele werden sagen "Ein Buch kostet nicht viel. 50 Euro und dann kannst du immer nachlesen."
> Klar. Für mich sind 50 Euro eine Menge und sparen wirkt da sicher nicht, ...


öffentliche Bibliotheken kennst Du aber schon? Ich habe damit jedenfalls zu meiner Zeit, noch weit vor dem Studium, angefangen und habe so mehrere hundert Bücher gelesen (nicht immer vollständig).

Anfangen kann man ganz einfach, mit dem ersten Schritt. Welcher das ist, hängt ganz von Dir ab, was Dir am besten zusagt. Meine ersten Schritte erfolgten anhand eines Borland C++ Buches (das ich für den vollen Preis gekauft habe), welches eigentlich die IDE beschrieb und hinten einen Teil über C++ hatte. Damals hatte ich eine Ahnung von nichts. Hinzu kommt, dass das alleeerste "Hello World!" Beispiel im Buch auch noch fehlerhaft war, was mich 3 Monate Zeit gekostet hat nur das erste Beispiel zum Laufen zu bringen. Danach habe ich einfach stur weiter im Buch gemacht, die Beispiele ausprobiert, diese modifiziert, mehr als die Hälfte nicht verstanden und eher mit Trial & Error gearbeitet. Nach ein paar Jahren täglicher Übung würde einiges klarer und da begann ich schon mit meinem Studium. Doch im Vergleich zu was ich in den ersten Semestern gelernt habe, war mein vorheriges Wissen minimal. Im Studium kommt es auf die schnelle Auffassungsgabe an, Ordnung in den Unterlagen und im Zeitplan, pünktliches Kommen (um nicht auf der Treppe zu sitzen), viel Zeit (7-Tage Woche ist realistisch) und gute Kommilitonen, von denen man abschreiben kann 

Es gibt gute Bücher für Einsteiger über Informatik, über Softwareentwicklung oder über Programmierung. Welches Buch, Verlag oder Programmiersprache ist am Anfang ziemlich egal. Man sollte sich das raussuchen, wo man noch nach 10 Seiten dem Buch einigermaßen folgen kann oder welches viele Bilder hat, die man versteht. Dafür kann man schon ein paar Tage in der Bibliothek verbringen.

Slawa


----------



## Vegaaaa (17. Jun 2011)

thinkPink hat gesagt.:


> Was das Lernen angeht: Was du in Büchern liest, vergisst du. Vor allem wenn man nichts davon versteht. Man lernt besser, wenn man etwas tut.



Wenn man mit einem Buch eine Programmiersprache lernt, sollte man auch voraussetzen, dass man die Beispielprogramme selber implementiert und mit ihnen herum spielt.
"Was passiert, wenn ich anstelle dieser Parameter jene einsetze? Wäre das Programm mit zwei Hilfsfunktionen nicht deutlich schöner?" usw.

Dadurch habe ich deutlich mehr gelernt, als durch die Vorlesung. Einfach ein Programmierbuch lesen wird kaum jemanden wirklich weiterbringen, das stimmt. Nur sollte man ein Programmierbuch auch in der Regel nicht nur lesen.



			
				Landei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei C trifft nichts außer vielleicht 1 zu. Java ist insgesamt besser, hat aber Probleme mit 3. (z.B. passen static oder primitive Datentypen nicht zur OO). Die Syntax ist zwar nicht kompliziert, aber langatmig, und "modern" kann man Java nur noch mit Einschränkungen nennen.



Ich hab auch nicht behauptet, dass C eine gute Einsteigersprache ist, sondern nur, dass es da auch ein wenig auf den persönlichen Geschmack ankommt.


----------



## Kababär (17. Jun 2011)

Ich bedanke mich für viele Antworten und die hier aufgefechteten Diskussionen.
Ein Studium stelle ich mir so vor :
Man kommt rein in den Saal, man kriegt die Tafel vollgeknallt und dabei wird noch gelabert und das den ganzen Tag.
Wenn man da nicht mithalten konnte ( also alles aufschreiben ), hat man Pech und muss probieren das selbst zu vervollständigen.
Nun ja, ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich eine schnelle Auffassungsgabe habe, es kommt immer darauf an, wie etwas erklärt wird.
Von einem Buch allein werde ich auch nicht schlauer, das stimmt, aber kann verstehen wie etwas funktioniert.
Da wäre es doch einfacher ein paar Sätze im Netz zu lassen anstatt 500 Seiten im Buch, oder?

@ tsitra : Logik-Rätsel spiele ich kaum. Werde mir das aber aneignen, um wenigsten in Logik und Problemlösung besser zu werden. Ich denke, wenn ich sowas öfter mache, bin ich auch geübter und effizienter. Danke für den Tipp.

Ich hatte mal Mathe-LK, habe aber auf GK runtergestuft. GK ist zu einfach, LK zu kompliziert, weil man viel beweisen musste anfangs. da blickte ich nicht durch. In Mathe habe ich folgendes Problem : selbstständiges Denken und lösen eines Problem ist zu schwer. Wenn man mir aber etwas erklärt, verstehe ich es. Muss ich das aber wieder auf etwas Neues transferieren, brauch ich einen Schupser um dann allein auf die Lösung zu kommen. Quasi ich brauch ne Hand, die verhindert, dass ich auf einen falschen Weg einschlage.

Wie ein Rechner aufgebaut ist, weiß ich. Ich kann auch die Haupthardware bennen. Mit Schnittstellen habe ich mich noch nie beschäftigt... ich werde mir mal etwas wissen ansaugen. 

Ich bedanke mich für jeden nützlichen Beitrag hier.
Eine Frage bezüglich des Studiums habe ich dennoch :
Wie sieht die Karriereleiter aus?
Ich mach das Abitur, geh aufs Studium und lerne "Informatik" oder "Angewandte Informatik"? Es gibt Bachelor, Master und Diplom. Was sind da die Unterschiede? 
Gibts da noch irgendwas im Studium oder bin ich dann schon fertig?
Bin ich nach dem Studium schon Anwendungsentwickler? 
Wenn nein, wie sieht der weitere Weg aus?

Folgende Fähigkeiten will ich besitzen :
Einen Laptop reparieren können ( Hardware sowie Software ), will Programme schreiben können ( wie Rechner, neue Programme, Apps, Spiele, Webapplications, sonstige nutzbare Tools ), Designs erstellen, ...

edit : ich kenne jemanden, deren Vater auch Anwendungsentwickler ist. Viel erzählen kann er mich sicher nicht, da er sehr beschäftigt ist ( hat eigene Firma etc ) und kennen tu ich ihn auch nicht wikrlich... er hat Elektrotechnik studiert, mehr weiß ich auch nicht.
Ist das ratsam oder sogar notwendig?


----------



## Marcinek (18. Jun 2011)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Folgende Fähigkeiten will ich besitzen :
> Einen Laptop reparieren können ( Hardware sowie Software ), will Programme schreiben können ( wie Rechner, neue Programme, Apps, Spiele, Webapplications, sonstige nutzbare Tools ), Designs erstellen, ...



Dann ist ein Studium ein overhead. Besser eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatker für Anwendungsentwicklung oder Systemintegration.



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Ich bedanke mich für jeden nützlichen Beitrag hier.
> Eine Frage bezüglich des Studiums habe ich dennoch :
> Wie sieht die Karriereleiter aus?
> Ich mach das Abitur, geh aufs Studium und lerne "Informatik" oder "Angewandte Informatik"? Es gibt Bachelor, Master und Diplom. Was sind da die Unterschiede?
> ...



Du bist nach dem Studium das, worauf du dich erfolgreich beworben hast.

Wenn du nach einem Studium (ohne Praxiserfahrung) als Anwendungsnetwickler eingestellt bist, dann das 

Das bedeutet, dass du schon während des Studiums (UNI? FH?) Praxis sammeln SOLLTEST (nicht musst, wenn du ehh gut bist).



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> edit : ich kenne jemanden, deren Vater auch Anwendungsentwickler ist. Viel erzählen kann er mich sicher nicht, da er sehr beschäftigt ist ( hat eigene Firma etc ) und kennen tu ich ihn auch nicht wikrlich... er hat Elektrotechnik studiert, mehr weiß ich auch nicht.
> Ist das ratsam oder sogar notwendig?



Um eine eigene Firma zu eröffnen braucht man nicht zu studieren. Vor allem glaube ich nach deinen Beschreibungen, dass ein Studium nix für dich ist.
Wie wäre es mit einer Studienberatung an eienr Uni oder mehrere?


----------



## slawaweis (18. Jun 2011)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Ein Studium stelle ich mir so vor :
> Man kommt rein in den Saal, man kriegt die Tafel vollgeknallt und dabei wird noch gelabert und das den ganzen Tag.


und stelle Dir zusätzlich vor, dass ganze passiert auf Chinesisch 



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Von einem Buch allein werde ich auch nicht schlauer, das stimmt, aber kann verstehen wie etwas funktioniert.
> Da wäre es doch einfacher ein paar Sätze im Netz zu lassen anstatt 500 Seiten im Buch, oder?


nein.



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Wie ein Rechner aufgebaut ist, weiß ich. Ich kann auch die Haupthardware bennen. Mit Schnittstellen habe ich mich noch nie beschäftigt... ich werde mir mal etwas wissen ansaugen.


falls Du den IBM PC meinst, der spielt im Informatikstudium keine Rolle. Außer vielleicht als Negativbeispiel.



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht die Karriereleiter aus?
> Ich mach das Abitur, geh aufs Studium und lerne "Informatik" oder "Angewandte Informatik"? Es gibt Bachelor, Master und Diplom. Was sind da die Unterschiede?


Angewandte Informatik ist Teilgebiet der Informatik und Diplom gibt es bald nicht mehr. Der Master wird nach dem Bachelor gemacht, falls man weitergelassen wird. Aber genau kenne ich das neue System nicht.



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Gibts da noch irgendwas im Studium oder bin ich dann schon fertig?


ungefähr eine Million Probleme.



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Bin ich nach dem Studium schon Anwendungsentwickler?


nein. Wenn Du ein Informatikstudium bestehst, hast Du einen Bachelor oder Master in Informatik.



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Wenn nein, wie sieht der weitere Weg aus?


Praktikum während des Studiums machen, vielleicht als Anwendungsentwickler. Nach dem Studium ein paar Jahre als Anfänger arbeiten, bis die Firma genug Vertrauen in Dich hat, Dir auch richtige Aufgaben zu geben.



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Folgende Fähigkeiten will ich besitzen :
> Einen Laptop reparieren können ( Hardware sowie Software ), will Programme schreiben können ( wie Rechner, neue Programme, Apps, Spiele, Webapplications, sonstige nutzbare Tools ), Designs erstellen, ...


das wird während eines Informatikstudiums nicht gelehrt.

Slawa


----------



## Marco13 (18. Jun 2011)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Ein Studium stelle ich mir so vor :
> Man kommt rein in den Saal, man kriegt die Tafel vollgeknallt und dabei wird noch gelabert und das den ganzen Tag.
> Wenn man da nicht mithalten konnte ( also alles aufschreiben ), hat man Pech und muss probieren das selbst zu vervollständigen.



An der Uni ist es bedauerlicherweise tatsächlich machmal so. Zumindest sehen manche Profs ihre Hauptaufgabe darin, den Inhalt irgendeines Buches an eine Tafel zu klatschen :evil: Einerseits "verständlich", weil das halt früher so war, aber hey: Heute gibt es eine Sache, von der man garantiert nicht mehr braucht, als man für lau in Sekundenbruchteilen bekommen kann, nämlich _Information_. Wenn ich 'ne Formel brauche, finde ich die auf Wikipedia oder sonstwo. Aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen.

Der eigentlich wichtige Punkt, den ich dazu sagen wollte: Es gibt auch Übungen! Da kriegt man i.A. Übungsuafgaben, die werden von Tutoren betreut und in Gruppen bearbeitet, und ich behaupte mal, dass das für die meisten unerläßlich ist, und die meisten Studenten das ALLERmeiste in den Übungen lernen. Ich fand das auch schwer (hab' ne leicht Soziopathische Ader...  ), aber nur durch Formeln-Mitschreiben kommt man meistens nicht weit (oder der Zeitaufwand, sich das dann zuhause komplett in Eigenregie beizubringen wäre so exorbitant hoch, dass man es kaum schaffen könnte).

Aber ... wie schon gesagt wurde... Laptops reparieren...?! Eher nicht...


----------



## Kababär (18. Jun 2011)

Wenn ich also nach einem IT-Studium kein Anwendungsentwickler bin, stellen sich mir zwei Fragen :
Was genau bringt dann ein IT-Studium??
Und was lernt man bei dem Studium, das dann von Vorteil ist?
Wenn man einfach eine Ausbildung machen kann, dann versteh ich nicht wieso man overhead machen sollte.


----------



## Marcinek (18. Jun 2011)

In einem Studium gehst du Fragen nach wie:

Wie lange dauert mein programm
Endet mein programm?
gehört das Wort aabbcc zu meienr Sprache L?

Gibt es einen Weg von a nach b?

Gibt es einen Weg von a nach a, so dass ich alle Knoten und Kanten nur einmal besuche?

Kann ich mein Programm schneller machen, noch bevor ich mich für eine Sprache entschieden habe und den Quellcode noch garnicht sehe.

---

Was lernt man?

Du lernst zu lernen. Wie kann ich unmengen von Wissen in kürzester Zeit schnell aneignen? Beispiel: Oberstufenmathe (11-13) in 2 Vorlesungen.

Du lernst logisches Denken. Wie Bilde ein Haus in meinem Programm ab? 

Du bekommst Einblick in "Wie funktionieren die Dinge"? Aber nicht PC an PC Aus. Wie entferfe ich ein Betriebsystem? Welche Konzepte gibt es? - Welche Konzepte gibt es in der Softwareentwicklung?

---

Wenn du M.Sc. oder B.Sc bist, dann hast du erstmal Türen offen, die einem Fachinformatiker verschlossen bleiben. Management Teamleitung... 

Das muss ein Fachinformatiker schwer erarbeiten. Weiterhin werden ihn alle Leute mit dem o.g. Abschluss erstmal überholen. Die Startgehälter sind ebenfalls unterschiedlich. 

Während ein Master so um die 35-40k* startet, startet ein Fachinformatiker bei 25-30. Hierfür gibt es aber einen Thrad und zahlreiche Studien.

Wobei diese Zahl auch schwachsinn ist, weil die Fülle der Aufgaben die Uniabsolventen nachgehen sind so verschieden, dass man das gar nicht so pauschal sagen kann. Während ein Fachinformatiker eigentlich "nur" programmiert und das kann jeder.


----------



## slawaweis (18. Jun 2011)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich also nach einem IT-Studium kein Anwendungsentwickler bin, stellen sich mir zwei Fragen :
> Was genau bringt dann ein IT-Studium??
> Und was lernt man bei dem Studium, das dann von Vorteil ist?
> Wenn man einfach eine Ausbildung machen kann, dann versteh ich nicht wieso man overhead machen sollte.


ich weis nicht was ein IT-Studium ist. Ich spreche für ein Informatikstudium an einer Universität. Ausgebildete Informatiker sind Ingenieure. Man macht ja auch kein Architekturstudium, nur um Bauarbeiter, Schlosser oder Wohnungseinrichter zu werden. Informatiker beschäftigen sich mit Informationsverarbeitung. Sie designen elektronische Datenverarbeitungssysteme, für ein bestimmtes Problem und unter Berücksichtigung der Kosten, sowie Zeitaufwands. Wie denkst Du entsteht das elektronische System einer A380 oder einer Firma mit 10.000 Mitarbeitern? Sie müssen oft ein System erst mal über Monate auf Papier entwerfen und beweisen, dass es funktioniert und in das Budget passt. Dann wird es in Indien programmiert. Schon alleine deswegen ist Fachinformatiker kein so sicherer Beruf.

Slawa


----------



## Vegaaaa (18. Jun 2011)

Kann mich hier allen Aussagen nur anschließen.



> Ein Studium stelle ich mir so vor :
> Man kommt rein in den Saal, man kriegt die Tafel vollgeknallt und dabei wird noch gelabert und das den ganzen Tag.
> Wenn man da nicht mithalten konnte ( also alles aufschreiben ), hat man Pech und muss probieren das selbst zu vervollständigen.



Ganz so schlimm ist es mMn nicht. Der Großteil der Vorlesungen ist, wie ich finde, ganz okay. Es gibt zwar grottig Schlechte, wo tatsächlich eben das passiert, es gibt aber auch Profs, die ein wenig Leben in die Vorlesung hauchen. Und dadurch, dass die Skripts, nicht wie früher, vor oder nach den Vorlesungen ins Netz gestellt werden, kannst du ganz gut am Ende des Tages die Informationen, die du durchs Hören und Vorführen in der Vorlesung aufgefangen hast, im Skript nachtragen (manche Skripts werden auch gleich mit allen Vorführungen aus der Vorlesung hochgeladen).

Das, wodurch man im Studium aber tatsächlich am meisten lernt, sind die Tutorien und das Lernen in kleinen Lerngruppen. Ich bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass Studierende, die in Lerngruppen arbeiten, zu 80% erfolgreicher sind, als Alleinstudierende. Aber wie gesagt, ohne Gewär.


Aber laut deinen Berufsvorstellungen würde auch ich dir von einem Informatikstudium abraten. Du gehst nicht auf die Uni und studierst Informatik, um am Ende genau an den Programmen rumzuschreiben, an denen Fachinformatiker oder whatever ebenfalls sitzen. Ich denke, u.a. das ist auch einer der Gründe, weshalb noch heute angeblich nur 20% in der Softwareentwicklung ein abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium haben. So wurde uns das zumindest zu unseren Einführungstagen an der Uni gesagt

Man könnte fast sagen, dass du als ein M.Sc. Informatiker in die Bereiche eintauchen kannst, die den meisten anderen wohl verwehrt bleiben. Dazu gehört insbesondere die Forschung. Aber wie genau und wie weit das alles geht, kann ich dir noch nicht so genau sagen. Das sind Informationen, die ich bei einer Studienberatung gesagt bekommen hatte...
wo ich dir auch nur zu raten kann, selber mal eine zu besuchen. Meist ist man im Nachhinein tatsächlich um einiges schlauer und hat einen festeren Standpunkt dazu.

lg Vegaaaa


----------



## Kababär (18. Jun 2011)

In den Sommerferien werde ich mal bei der Uni in Kaiserlautern vorbeischauen, die haben da eine Woche Tag der offenen Tür...
Ich würde aufjedenfall das Studium machen, bin aber ziemlich unschlüssig, weil es bestimmt nicht einfach wird und ich mich nicht so schlau fühle, dass ich am Ende unter den 20% sein könnte...
Dennoch halte ich es für sinnvoll, das Studium zu bekommen, damit ich am Ende nicht nur an einem Fleck sitze, sondern noch offene Türe habe, die ich betreten kann.
Allerdings wäre es vergeudete Zeit, wenn ich das Studium nicht schaffen würde.
Das Beste ist, dass die Uni in Kaiserslautern sehr wenig oder gar kein Geld kostet, soviel ich mitbekommen habe..


----------



## Vegaaaa (18. Jun 2011)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde aufjedenfall das Studium machen, bin aber ziemlich unschlüssig, weil es bestimmt nicht einfach wird und ich mich nicht so schlau fühle, dass ich am Ende unter den 20% sein könnte...



Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht^^ An der RWTH hatten wir in den letzten Semestern eine Abbruchquote von 60% bis max. 70% Und wie schon gesagt, die Zahlen rühren am stärksten vom Matheanteil her, den viele unterschätzen.

Und eine Studienberatung kann man auch außerhalb eines Tages der offenen Tür in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## slawaweis (18. Jun 2011)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde aufjedenfall das Studium machen, bin aber ziemlich unschlüssig, weil es bestimmt nicht einfach wird und ich mich nicht so schlau fühle, dass ich am Ende unter den 20% sein könnte...
> Dennoch halte ich es für sinnvoll, das Studium zu bekommen, damit ich am Ende nicht nur an einem Fleck sitze, sondern noch offene Türe habe, die ich betreten kann.
> Allerdings wäre es vergeudete Zeit, wenn ich das Studium nicht schaffen würde.


nicht wirklich. Auch wenn Du es nichts schaffst, wirst Du einiges an Wissen mitnehmen. Vielleicht knüpfst Du auch Kontakte zu anderen Kommilitonen und machst was gemeinsam mit ihnen. Wozu braucht man noch einen Abschluss, wenn die eigene Firma in der Garage bereits Millionen abwirft?  Einige berühmte Softwareentwickler habe ihr Studium abgebrochen und sind trotzdem erfolgreich geworden. Man muss nur solange durchhalten wie man kann.

Als Einstieg kann ich die Mathe Macchiato Reihe empfehlen, darunter Analysis und Informatik:

Informatik macchiato: Cartoon-Informatikkurs für Schüler und Studenten: Amazon.de: Johannes Magenheim, Thomas A. Müller: Bücher

wenn Du dem folgen kannst, hast Du eine gute Schanz. Und keine Sorge, dass es ein Comic ist. Alles was Dir hilft deine Aufgaben selber zu bestehen und die Scheine zu bekommen ist gut, auch wenn es in Fingerfarben gemalt ist 

Slawa


----------



## Kababär (18. Jun 2011)

Dann eben 30-40%. Viel ist das allerdings nicht  Aber das ist ja bei fast jedem Studium so.
In Mathe bin ich kein Ass, ich kenne aber ein Mathe-Ass und das ist wirklich ein Ass in Mathe wo ich mich ständig frage wie man nur s schlau sein kann 
Danke für das Buch  Naja wie gesagt, wenn ich Probleme in Mathe haben werde, frage ich ne gute Freundin von mir oder ihr Vater. Die beiden sind Freaks in Mathe, der Vater hat Elektrotechnik studiert und ist nun Softwareentwickler und ist für mich ein Big Brain, weil er alles weiß irgendwie


----------



## thinkPink (14. Jul 2011)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> In den Sommerferien werde ich mal bei der Uni in Kaiserlautern vorbeischauen, die haben da eine Woche Tag der offenen Tür...
> Ich würde aufjedenfall das Studium machen, bin aber ziemlich unschlüssig, weil es bestimmt nicht einfach wird und ich mich nicht so schlau fühle, dass ich am Ende unter den 20% sein könnte...
> Dennoch halte ich es für sinnvoll, das Studium zu bekommen, damit ich am Ende nicht nur an einem Fleck sitze, sondern noch offene Türe habe, die ich betreten kann.
> Allerdings wäre es vergeudete Zeit, wenn ich das Studium nicht schaffen würde.
> Das Beste ist, dass die Uni in Kaiserslautern sehr wenig oder gar kein Geld kostet, soviel ich mitbekommen habe..



Guten Morgen 

Ich hatte anfangs ähnliche Zweifel, deswegen habe ich erst mal das gemacht, bei dem ich mir sicher war, dass es Spaß macht und ich erfolgreich bestehen werde: Meine Ausbildung  
Mit Abitur eine lockere Sache, auch wenn man mit der Zeit merkt, dass man doch noch einige Wissenslücken hat. 
Während den 2-3 Jahren lernt man seine Stärken kennen und sammelt Erfahrung. Man kann sich nochmal ein Jahr lang gründlich überlegen, was man denn an Fähigkeiten ausbauen möchte - und dann in's Studium einsteigen; oder eben nicht  

Mach das beste aus deinen Wünschen! :toll:


----------



## muemmel_0811 (22. Jul 2011)

Ich schubs den Thread nochmal hoch, da ich denke, dass Kababär und viele andere auch, eine völlig falsche Vorstellung von einem Informatikstudium haben.


Kababär hat gesagt.:


> @ tsitra : Logik-Rätsel spiele ich kaum. Werde mir das aber aneignen, um wenigsten in Logik und Problemlösung besser zu werden. Ich denke, wenn ich sowas öfter mache, bin ich auch geübter und effizienter. Danke für den Tipp.


Ich würde fast sagen, dass ist eine der schlechtesten Voraussetzungen, die man für ein Informatikstudium mitbringen kann. Du scheinst Dich in keinster Weise für Logik & Co zu interessieren, denn sonst würdest Du nicht von "werde ich es mir aneignen" sprechen, sondern hättest schon von Klein auf Spaß dabei. Klar kann man das lernen, aber was nützt es, wenn Du Dich da nur durchquälst, weil es Dich nicht die Bohne interessiert? Das wird im Studium sicher nicht besser.

Du willst Softwareentwickler werden, aber warum? Weil Du es cool findest, weil der Papa der Freundin damit so viel Geld macht, oder warum? 
Noch eine Frage: Wie groß ist Dein Interesse, wirklich den Einstieg ins Programmieren (= Grundvoraussetzung für einen Softwareentwickler) zu finden? Also ich meine, brennst Du schon drauf, dass Du in den Sommerferien endlich genügend Zeit hast, Dich damit zu beschäftigen oder ist es Dir dann doch nicht so wichtig und der Badesee könnte gewinnen?

Ich will Dir nicht die Illusion nehmen, Dein Ziel zu verfolgen, aber ehrlich gesagt, klingst Du weder wie der geborene Informatiker noch Softwareentwickler.
Aussagen wie 


> In Mathe habe ich folgendes Problem : selbstständiges Denken und lösen eines Problem ist zu schwer. Wenn man mir aber etwas erklärt, verstehe ich es


zeigen eigentlich, dass Du für jede Art von mathematisch/naturwissenschaftlichem Studium, nicht wirklich geeignet ist. Egal ob Informatik oder E-Technik oder was auch immer - Du musst schon in der Lage sein, die ein oder andere Aufgabenstellung selbstständig zu lösen und zwar ohne Anschubser, denn spätestens in der Prüfung bist Du auf Dich allein gestellt.

Hast Du schon mal über ein geisteswissenschaftliches Studium, wie Geografie oder Geschichte oder oder nachgedacht? Was macht Dir wirklich Spaß, wie verbringst Du Deine Freizeit? Das sind die Fragen, die Du Dir stellen solltest, damit Du herausfinden kannst, womit Du später wirklich glücklich werden kannst.

Grüße vom muemmel_0811


----------

